# Bridgestone E6 Orange balls



## virtuocity (Oct 14, 2013)

Bought a couple of boxes of these from Direct Golf during their 20% off sale.

The E6 is designed to go straight, reducing side spin and thus increase distance.  Ironic then that they would release an orange colour option for better visibility in rough areas of the course!

This ball does perform well in that I do notice a lot less side spin vs NXTs and other assorted balls.  Those lower handicappers who like to shape shots may not like this ball.

Distance seems to be consistent but less long than NXTs and Soft Feels by a few yards.  Maybe a small price to pay for hitting straight.

As for the colour- I think it looks great, but I like garish colours anyway!  However, the visibility is absolutely rubbish.  Three times I walked past my ball in the first cut of wispy rough and really struggled in the deeper stuff.

Even when hitting the middle of the fairway, my playing partner could not see my ball from the tee despite seeing his ball which was only 20 yards behind my E6.

Maybe better suited to snowy and frosty conditions, this ball really forces you to work on hitting straight shots as you'll never find the damn things if you do spray it about!

Tellingly, it would seem that the white coloured equivalent is a few quid cheaper.


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 20, 2013)

I was advised to go from Soft Feels to e6s to add distance. I also found them a lot more receptive around the green.


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 20, 2013)

Played with them a few more times and whilst distance was down on NXTs, it's not by much.  They do feel good off the putter face though.  

Visibility remains an issue.


----------



## Lump (Oct 20, 2013)

Orange and green are not good bed fellows. Even trying to spot them into the sky is hard. 

I find the E6 too soft off the driver, loose a good bit of carry with them. The E5 is the better ball but quite hard to find.


----------



## BTatHome (Oct 20, 2013)

I still haven't found an orange ball that I can see in autumn light, much prefer the yellow ones. 

E6 for me was the first experience of the newer bridgetsone balls and I reckon at least 3 of my friends ended up using them after I went on and on about them. Would still like to try out some of the E5 or E7 balls too.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 20, 2013)

Got to agree, I tried ad333 in orange, lost on a regular basis in the first cut


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 20, 2013)

Glad it's not just me then.


----------

